# Recurring rash on breastfed baby w/pics



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

x-posted in h&h

Could something I'm eating be causing this? My 3 month old dd has been getting this rash for about a week now. It will fade and I won't notice it at all, then it will be there again. It seems like alot of the spots, if not all, are in the same exact place as before. It is splotchy looking in some spots and dotty looking in others. Neither of my other kiddos have ever been allergic to anything, so I don't know what an allergic type rash would look like. She doesn't seem bothered by this at all and is showing no symptoms of illness. I don't drink milk, but do some cheese and yogurt, and sometimes sour cream. I see dairy discussed frequently as something that can bother babes. Please look at these pics and tell me if this looks like an allergic type rash.

pic1

pic2

pic3

pic4


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

I recommend seeing a MD just to be sure. This alomost looks like a heat rash or an allergic reaction to things like lotion or laundry soap. Some babies get heat rash very easily even if you do not feel they are overheated. I am not a dermatologist. I would consult a MD.


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks like it could perhaps be a contact rash (although it's a little hard to tell from the pictures). Have you changed detergents or soaps recently? If you haven't changed anything recently that might be irritating the skin, then I agree a trip to the doctor is probably in order to be on the safe side.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Your little one is a cutie. Im not a DR so I dont know whats going on. My DS has been plagued with rashes ever since he was born. My guess is that its some form of contact rash or an allergy. We were advised to use only cotton clothing ad we found out that cows milk and chocolate cause him to break out.

I would suggest that you keep a journal of what you eat and any changes you make and then see when the breakout happen. Seeing you Dr is an excellent idea.

Hope you get this figured out.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. She has an appointment to see a doc. I hope she isn't allergic to a food or our cats.


----------

